# بخصوص شهادة التميز الاوروبي لادارة الجودة



## الصناعي مهدي (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة بخصوص شهادة التميز الاوروبي و موضوع وضع الاستبيانات وكيفية تحليلها من قبل من لديهم المعرفة في هذا الموضوع

واشكر مسبقا كل من لديه المساعدة


----------



## حسن بلشة (9 يونيو 2011)

ناااااااااار يا صناعي مهدي ع كل حال مبروك التخرج وهيك ارتحت من الموضوع كلو 
بس كيف وانا اعرفك ههه


----------



## homad89 (10 يونيو 2011)

هلا ب الزميل


----------

